# SimplySpray - New Alternative to do tagless labels?



## dangr (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey all,

Long time lurker, first time poster. I did a search, but could not find anything on this topic. Have any of you hear of or better... used SimplySpray?

simplyspray.com or spraypaint4fabric.com. They were featured on the Today show: YouTube - TODAY SHOW.

I was wondering if this could be a way to do tagless labels. Creating a stencil and just spraying this stuff on there. 

My worry is that it might bleed through to the back of the shirt. It doesn't seem terribly expensive, so I might just have to test it out and report back if noone else has the answer.

Thanks.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I can just picture someone passing out after inhaling the fumes from 100 "Simply Sprayed" neck labels. 

edit: cutting size 8 font into a cardboard stencil might prove to be more difficult than fighting the fumes.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

dangr said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster. I did a search, but could not find anything on this topic. Have any of you hear of or better... used SimplySpray?
> 
> ...


Not the best way to go, but you can try. How are you going to avoid overspray? Plus, fabric spray paint is nothing new, they've been selling the stuff for car seats for a long time.


----------

